
Woman Grows a Nose on Her Spine After Stem Cell Experiment - bossmag
https://www.popsci.com/article/science/woman-grows-nose-her-spine-after-stem-cell-experiment/?src=soc
======
jpindar
One thing about biology I don't understand at all (not that I've ever really
tried to learn about it) is how cells "know" what structure to build where.
Can anyone ELI5?

~~~
sinkpoint
Short answer is no one knows, but there's tantalising evidence that it has to
do with macro extracellular electric gradient in tissue:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjD1aLm4Thg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjD1aLm4Thg)

------
ChristianGeek
> The growth wasn't cancerous, but it was secreting a "thick copious mucus-
> like material"

So she was actually growing a runny nose on her spine.

~~~
m463
I'll bet it was very mucous-like. very.

(and it is actually quite amazing when you think about it)

------
galkk
The thing of nightmares...

~~~
hjk05
> One woman in Los Angeles, for example, spent $20,000 on a wacky cosmetic
> procedure that took stem cells from her belly and injected them into her
> face. She later grew an extra bone that prevented her from opening her eye
> and scratched up her eyeball.

------
deogeo
But how does she smell?

~~~
lurquer
Please don't do this. Such comments lower the quaility of HN and violate the
site policies. Any good HN user nose this, and it snot funny lowering the
discourse with such comments.

~~~
romwell
> Any good HN user nose this

> and it snot funny

These horrible puns made me -- not quite laugh or smirk -- but rather exhale
heavily through my nose (is there a specific word for this?).

~~~
webninja
Snort?

